# Anybody got this stomach bug going around?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Been dying here for 2 days. When does it end?


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Being passed around my house down here in FL.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jmac1986 said:


> Being passed around my house down here in FL.


It was like 3 solid days of diarrhea all day and night for me, even with prescription anti diarrheal.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's how you keep supply of Milorganite up with demand!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> That's how you keep supply of Milorganite up with demand!


Not a bad idea. They can come out with a liquid milorganite during stomach flu season.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > That's how you keep supply of Milorganite up with demand!
> ...


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

My daughter had it Sunday (March 31) into Monday. Followed by my wife and 20 month old son getting it Tuesday night at 10:30 pm. They all had the puking kind. Nothing beats holding a small child in your arms while they vomit over you...


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Been hitting some coworkers up in Milwaukee pretty hard too.


----------

